# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Als ik een doof persoon zie denk ik ...

## Leontien

> Sven Verstraete en Danny Bekaert zijn twee buitenbeentjes in het voetbal. Zij zijn de enige twee dove spelers die het tot in eerste provinciale schopten. OMS Ingelmunster haalde ze in huis om zijn aanvallend vermogen op te krikken. `De boodschap is simpel: scoren. Daar moet je niet veel woorden aan vuil maken`, weten Sven en Danny.
> 
> `Tijdens de wedstrijd ligt dat natuurlijk iets moeilijker. Zo horen we alleen de arbiter fluiten als we heel dichtbij staan. Maar we houden de lijnrechters extra in de gaten. Doof zijn heeft ook voordelen: zo hoor je de supporters niet schelden of fluiten als je iets verkeerd doet`, lacht Sven.


Bron: doof.nl

Op dit moment volg ik de opleiding Tolk Gebarentaal. Nu vroeg ik me af hoe jij naar dove mensen kijkt. Denk je dat ze achterlijk zijn of juist net zo slim als ieder andere horende persoon? Hoe sta je tegenover de gebarentaal?

Je kunt meer opties aanklikken en je mening hieronder geven.

Breng je stem uit!!!!

----------


## Arizona57

op onze modelbouwclub hebben we een lid die op latere leeftijd doof is geworden. 

in het begin van mijn lidmaatschap heb ik me wat verdiept in gebaren die me 
tijdens de clubavonden van pas konden komen (ik was helaas de enige.......  :Frown:  )
We konden aardig communiceren, de nodige bierviltjes en kladblaadjes zijn door ons voorzien van tekeningen, schetsen en trefwoorden.

Nu heeft hij een operatie ondergaan waarbij inwendig een apparaatje is aangebracht welke aangesloten is op de gehoor zenuw, onderhuids zit er een metalen plaatje waarop aan de buitenkant een magnetisch onderdeel wordt aangebracht wat is aangesloten op een soort hoorapparaat, op deze manier wordt het omgevingsgeluid via het magnetisch contact naar de gehoorzenuw geleid en is communiceren weer wat eenvoudiger want hij kan je veel beter verstaan  :Smile: 
Voordeel is ook, als hij het ge-o-h zat is of er is teveel herrie in de werkplaats, dat het eenvoudig verbreken van de magnetische verbinding voldoende is om hem in alle stilte en rust verder te werken......

Dove mensen zijn in mijn ogen niets minder dan horenden mits de omgeving (mensen) zich aan willen passen.

John

----------


## motorwybe

Ben zelf ouderdoms-slechthorend.
Gebarentaal en liplezen zijn beide geweldige hulpmiddelen voor mensen die nog slechter horen dan ik.

----------


## mammalou

Als ik een doof persoon zie denk ik ....ik zou graag gebaren taal willen leren ...!!!!!!

Wat ik geweldig vind ....mijn lieve dochter is ook gebaren taal aan het leren ....

Ik vind haar een echte Godin ....een Engel ....okay goed gevoel hier over .....
liefs mammalou....

----------


## mammalou

Proficiat Leontien ....opleiding gebarentaal daar ben je nu mee bezig ......

Het zal voor jou heel dankbaar werk worden ......ik met mijn leeftijd zou het nog wel willen leren ........vanmiddag moet ik weer naar de Dermatoloog ....voor mijn liegen ..
Lieffies tot later ....Mammalou ....

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb op de basisschool van een meisje in mijn klas het alfabet en de meest voorkomende dingen aan gebaren geleerd, haar broertje was/is doof namelijk en ze wou dat meer mensen met dove kinderen en mensen konden praten. 
Het alfabet ken ik nog steeds, helaas ben ik de rest vergeten  :Frown: 

Als ik een doof iemand zie denk ik "Wat een moeilijke gebaren zitten er tussen" en "Als ik dat ook zou kunnen zou ik met hem/haar kunnen praten" en "Wat zou zo iemand horen, meekrijgen aan trillingen/voelen, zien, proeven en ruiken wat ik niet kan omdat ik wel kan horen?"

Vind het super dat er mensen zijn zoals de dochter van Mammalou en zoals Leontien die een opleiding volgen om met deze mensen te gaan werken!

----------


## klarinette

Mijn dochter had een aantal jaren een doof vriendje.
Hij was intelligenter dan sommige andere vriendjes die ze wel eens mee bracht en erg creatief en vindingrijk.
We konden hem aardig verstaan en hij kon goed liplezen maar in het begin vergaten we weleens hem recht aan te kijken zodat hij onze lippen kon zien. 
We zijn een paar keer bij zijn familie op bezoek geweest en toen konden wij ons heel goed voorstellen hoe het voor een dove moet zijn in een horende omgeving.
Zijn hele familie; vader, moeder, broers en zusters waren doof en zaten door middel van gebarentaal met elkaar te praten en daar waren wij de buitenstaander en doofstomme!
We hebben ons wel wat gebaren eigen gemaakt maar tegen de tijd dat wij er echt aan toe waren een cursus te volgen was de vriendschap uit.
Onze andere dochter heeft nog wel zo'n cursus gevolgd omdat ze dat goed bij haar werk kon gebruiken.
Mijn ervaring is dat doven dan wel een zintuig missen maar ze dat vaak met de andere compenseren.

----------


## Bertq

het is niet omdat een mens doof is, dat men geen respect moet hebben voor die dove persoon. als men respect heeft, kan men praten, ook als is het met handen en voeten

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lang geleden had ik een dove man aan de balie van de ABN AMRO BANK, hij ging dan vertellen hoeveel geld hij wilde opnemen en in welke coupure's. hij had leren praten dus dat is hèèl bijzonder. soms werd ik wat nerveus omdat er dik glas zat tussen hem èn mij, en kon ik hem niet goed verstaan. Mààr toen gaf ik hem een briefje waarop hij alles kon aankruisen, en het was toen opgelost.pfff gelukkig!.wel deed ik extra mijn best om hem aan te kijken en goed en rustig te praten zodat hij kan liplezen! bij het afscheid zwaaide ik naar hem en lachte hem toe, en ja,.. daar heeft Bertq gelijk in...met handen en voeten praten kan òòk prima, immers in een vreemd land moeten we soms eveneens gebaren maken om ons verstaanbaar te maken, ha,ha,...geweldig toch?

Leontien: Geweldig dat je een curses gebarentaal volgt, ik hoop dat het goed gaat met je vorderingen, Sterkte ermee, wèl een verrijking eigenlijk.

we zouden het eigenlijk allemaal op school moeten leren, dat is tenminste een goede taal die je overal in alle landen zou kunnen gebruiken, eigenlijk had het een verplichte taal moeten zijn, dat lijkt mij reuze handig nu ik er over nadenk èn schrijf!!! 

mijn zusje is doof aan èèn oor, dus ik moet altijd opletten aan welke kant ik van haar ga lopen in de stad, en waar ik ga zitten! helaas vergeet ik het wel eens...ja, dat is een beetje dom...ehhh sorry.....ach ja dan zeg ik het gewoon drie keer....goed opletten dus...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suske'52

Mijn echtgenoot zijn grootouders waren dove mensen hebben elkaar leren kennen op de dove -school , ik spreek over mensen geboren in 1890,en doof geboren , zijn moeder heeft daar wel ondergeleden, daar ze toch niet de communicatie kon doen met ouders zoals ieder ander kind, ze waren ook kort aangebonden , hadden geen geduld en dat merkte ik bij mans moeder ook, het geduld - de frustraties heeft ze meegekregen met de paplepel ;zijn grootvader was een kleermaker, mans -kostumen dat had hij geleerd in de dove-school.Hij heeft altijd goed zijn boterham verdiend , maar als echtpaar konden ze fel ruzie maken, maar de liefde was groot en vlug vergeven .

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Elisabeth,
Ja een vriend van me is ook doof aan 1 oor, vergeet soms ook wel eens welke, heb ik een heel verhaal gehouden heeft hij niks meegekregen  :Embarrassment: 

Zou inderdaad fijn zijn als op scholen in elk geval de basis gebaren worden gegeven!

----------


## Leontien

Eeuwen geleden was er een plaats in Spanje waar meer doven woonden dan horenden. De horenden konden allemaal gebarentaal. Het was de gewoonste zaak van de wereld. Als buitenlander was dat vreemd, want je was dan ook buitenstaander. Dit plaatsje bestaat nog wel, maar mensen gingen ook buiten het dorp trouwen of mensen buiten het dorp kwamen daar wonen die horend waren. Zo trouwden niet alleen meer doven met elkaar waardoor het genetische gedeelte van doofheid minder werd. Ze hebben nog gebaren gebruikt ookal waren er meer horenden. Uiteindelijk zijn de gebaren verwijderd met de jaren.

Leuk weetje uit de geschiedenis. Het plaatsnaam ben ik vergeten.

----------


## Luuss0404

Er werd voor kerst op het raam geklopt (de deurbel doet het niet  :Embarrassment: ), ik deed open, was het een jongen met de weekkrant, hij bleek doof, ik gaf hem geld, glimlachte en zwaaide. Ik voelde me zo stom en knullig dat ik niet wist/weet hoe ik in gebarentaal iemand een prettige feestdagen ofzo moet wensen!  :Frown: 
Leontien, een volgende keer kan je me dat vast leren  :Wink:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: hoe wist deze jongeman dat je bel het niet deed? had je er een briefje aan bevestigd... :Big Grin:  maar je hebt het goed gedaan vind ik...je geeft hem geld, en met gebaren ( glimlachen,zwaaien) wens je hem het goede toe...gelukt dus "zonder" cursus...
maar ik begrijp wel wat je bedoeld... :Stick Out Tongue:  Groetjesssssssss

----------


## Luuss0404

Elisabeth,
Ik zat in de huiskamer achter de pc en die is zichtbaar vanaf de gangpad naar de voordeur en misschien omdat hij zelf doof was dacht hij dat ik dat misschien ook was, want hij stond voor het raam te kloppen  :Wink: 
Ja glimlachen en zwaaien is iets wat iedereen wel kan, maar zou het toch leuk vinden als ik hem met gebaren een gelukkig nieuwjaar had kunnen wensen. Zelf heb ik ook kranten gelopen en mensen zeiden altijd iets als "fijne feestdagen en een gelukkig nieuwjaar", "hopelijk glij je niet uit" en/of "hopelijk krijg je meer centjes zodat je iets leuks kan kopen"

----------


## Elisabeth9

Luuss: Ja ik begrijp wel wat je bedoeld....je voelt je machteloos, je zou zoveel willen zeggen...mijn moeder is inmiddels òòk doof geworden aan èèn oor, dat komt door een ziekte, ik moet echt goed opletten dat ik duidelijk praat èn luider....ellendig eigenlijk, we vinden het heel gewoon dat we "HOREN" maar pas als het anders wordt dan voel je een beperking... :Embarrassment:

----------

